# Spinnaker at Shipyard --- Anyone stay here Recently?



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 24, 2017)

Thru my Quarter House Exchange I was able to book at Spinnaker at Shipyard Resort for August of 2018.  This is our family's first time to Hilton Head so it will be an all new experience for us. I would love any info from folks that have stayed here...



Does anyone have a resort map?
Tripadvisor Reviews state that check in is done, off site?
What is a must see or must do?


----------



## hjtug (Nov 24, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thru my Quarter House Exchange I was able to book at Spinnaker at Shipyard Resort for August of 2018.  This is our family's first time to Hilton Head so it will be an all new experience for us. I would love any info from folks that have stayed here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are at Carolina Club, one of the Spinnaker Resorts in Shipyard.  Check in for all is at Spinnaker Resort Hotel Welcome Center at 35 Deallyon    Ave.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 24, 2017)

hjtug said:


> We are at Carolina Club, one of the Spinnaker Resorts in Shipyard.  Check in for all is at Spinnaker Resort Hotel Welcome Center at 35 Deallyon    Ave.



Thank you for the information... Is there any must do / see things to do near this resort?

My confirmation email states that my check in must be done at the location below:

Check-in will be at RMC Resort Management located at 20 Executive Park Road, Hilton Head, SC 29928 with printed confirmation.


----------



## hjtug (Nov 24, 2017)

Interesting that you have a different check-in location.  Both are near one of the two entrance gates to Shipyard.  Within Shipyard you can enjoy biking, walking, golf and other activities.  In warm weather you can usually see some alligators and there is much birdlife.  If you have never been to Hilton Head do a search on TUG  for threads on things to do here.  If you have never been to Savannah you might like to visit there for a day.  What is worth seeing and doing varies depending on your interests.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi Sugarcubesea,
I'm staying at this resort 2018 so I am interested in this thread too.  The biking sounds like fun, it will take me back to my childhood days.


----------



## jd2601 (Nov 25, 2017)

Shipyard is very nice location with great paths for biking.  The area is well landscaped and very quiet.  Access to the ocean is a short ride away.  Very relaxing area and close to Coligny and still quiet.  I would expect a nice condo with limited activities.  I believe there is a club house with pool and a few games ? ping pong.  I thought all checkins used to be at the Players Club (Indoor Pool and workout that you should be able to get access for a nominal fee).

Hilton Head is a great area with many choices to eat. Biking, Golf, beach time makes for an enjoyable week.  Hope you enjoy your time on HHI.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 25, 2017)

hjtug said:


> Interesting that you have a different check-in location.  Both are near one of the two entrance gates to Shipyard.  Within Shipyard you can enjoy biking, walking, golf and other activities.  In warm weather you can usually see some alligators and there is much birdlife.  If you have never been to Hilton Head do a search on TUG  for threads on things to do here.  If you have never been to Savannah you might like to visit there for a day.  What is worth seeing and doing varies depending on your interests.


I think the reason mine might be different is because I used the direct exchange thru Quarter House to get this exchange. When they offered me a different exchange for June in Hilton Head, it was at a location privately owned.  I wonder if this unit will be privately owned.  I’m so excited to be going to Hilton Head in August


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 25, 2017)

Trudyt623 said:


> Hi Sugarcubesea,
> I'm staying at this resort 2018 so I am interested in this thread too.  The biking sounds like fun, it will take me back to my childhood days.


Trudy, that is what I’m excited about.  The confirmation stated I get two bikes for free and I can rent additional bikes with a discount they offered in the confirmation.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 25, 2017)

jd2601 said:


> Shipyard is very nice location with great paths for biking.  The area is well landscaped and very quiet.  Access to the ocean is a short ride away.  Very relaxing area and close to Coligny and still quiet.  I would expect a nice condo with limited activities.  I believe there is a club house with pool and a few games ? ping pong.  I thought all checkins used to be at the Players Club (Indoor Pool and workout that you should be able to get access for a nominal fee).
> 
> Hilton Head is a great area with many choices to eat. Biking, Golf, beach time makes for an enjoyable week.  Hope you enjoy your time on HHI.


Thank you for mentioning Players Club. I will inquire upon check in if I can get access to this place.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 25, 2017)

Two (2) bikes for each villa and yes, they are free.  You can walk to the beach in 15 minutes.  You, also will be able to see one of Shipyard many golf courses from your villa. The bedrooms are located on the second floor.


----------



## hjtug (Nov 25, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thru my Quarter House Exchange I was able to book at Spinnaker at Shipyard Resort


When I go to spinnakerresorts.com under "Explore our Resorts" at "Hilton Head Island, SC" I see the following list:
Bluewater Resort and Marina
Carolina Club
Egret Point
Southwind
Waterside
The Cottages
S.R. Hotel  (Spinnaker Resort Hotel, I believe)
The Fitness Center
If I go to: http://www.hiltonheadusa.com/ I see a different list of resorts including "Spinnaker at Shipyard"
Apparently Spinnaker at Shipyard is, in some sense, not a Spinnaker resort??
This would explain the difference in check-in locations.
I think Players Club Resort might be an old name for S.R. Hotel.
During our current stay at Carolina Club we learned that all Spinnaker activities have been consolidated at Waterside.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 25, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Two (2) bikes for each villa and yes, they are free.  You can walk to the beach in 15 minutes.  You, also will be able to see one of Shipyard many golf courses from your villa. The bedrooms are located on the second floor.


Thank you, I noticed that my confirmation email continued a link that allowed me to take a virtual tour of the unit...I'm so excited...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 25, 2017)

hjtug said:


> When I go to spinnakerresorts.com under "Explore our Resorts" at "Hilton Head Island, SC" I see the following list:
> Bluewater Resort and Marina
> Carolina Club
> Egret Point
> ...



I wonder if I will be able to use the resorts under http://www.hiltonheadusa.com/ pools?


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 26, 2017)

We have not stayed at Spinnaker at Shipyard Plantation in over fifteen (15) years .
It was nice and very well maintained.


----------



## hjtug (Nov 26, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I wonder if I will be able to use the resorts under http://www.hiltonheadusa.com/ pools?


I was going to recommend that you read the TUG reviews, if you have not already done so, but I see that the most recent review on Spinnaker at Shipyard dates from 2014.  I would get together a list of questions and then call Hilton Head Accommodations at the 800 number on the website or send an email under the Contact Us option under the About Us tab.  One question I have is: Why does the resort carry the Spinnaker name but is not listed as a Spinnaker resort on the Spinnaker Resort website?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 26, 2017)

hjtug said:


> I was going to recommend that you read the TUG reviews, if you have not already done so, but I see that the most recent review on Spinnaker at Shipyard dates from 2014.  I would get together a list of questions and then call Hilton Head Accommodations at the 800 number on the website or send an email under the Contact Us option under the About Us tab.  One question I have is: Why does the resort carry the Spinnaker name but is not listed as a Spinnaker resort on the Spinnaker Resort website?


That is why I posted here because I wanted something a bit more recent. I read two posts from 2014 and then a post from 2011


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 26, 2017)

I did read some current reviews on TripAdvisor. Also, please check RCI Reviews Section  on  Spinnaker at Shipyard Plantation.


----------



## Panina (Nov 27, 2017)

I have never stayed at one of their timeshares but I have stayed at a resort in Shipyard.  It is a beautiful area with beautiful trees and nature.  Great walking and bike riding.  I just stayed at the Marriott at Barony and I like the Shipyard area overall better.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 5, 2018)

We are a month away from going on this vacation and I’m so excited my son, daughter in law and my grandson are coming too


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 6, 2018)

To the OP, there is a TUG Resort Review dated 12/2017 on the this website.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 7, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP, there is a TUG Resort Review dated 12/2017 on the this website.


Thanks I read the review


----------



## Trudyt623 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> We are a month away from going on this vacation and I’m so excited my son, daughter in law and my grandson are coming too



Hi Sugarcubesea,

I just arrived today.  Check in is at Executive Dr.  Just be prepared to hang around until 4 or 5 for check in.  We had a very early flight and then a 2 hour drive from Charleston so we were wanting to get our unit and sleep/rest. 

The unit is nice.  We are staying in 222 which has a view of the pool and the golf course.  However, I can hear *everyone* at the pool as I'm writing this message.  Our initial unit was 220 but the air conditioner was barely working and the unit was too warm (location was better, because it was quiet with a better view of the golf course. )   Tomorrow should be filled with fun and adventure.

Trudy


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 15, 2018)

Trudyt623 said:


> Hi Sugarcubesea,
> 
> I just arrived today.  Check in is at Executive Dr.  Just be prepared to hang around until 4 or 5 for check in.  We had a very early flight and then a 2 hour drive from Charleston so we were wanting to get our unit and sleep/rest.
> 
> ...



Trudy,

Thank you for posting your experiences thus far. We have an early flight as well, so I guess we will explore Savanah a bit before we check in... Our confirmation says check in is at 4:00 and then in the body of the confirmation it says check in is at 5:00pm, dang I hope its 4:00


----------



## Trudyt623 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi Sugarcubesea,

Spinnaker was a very nice resort. I loved the private beach which has a shuttle if you do not feel like walking.  The bullfrogs near the pool were very loud at night. Make sure you visit Charleston if you have never been there.  It is a beautiful city with lots of history there.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 25, 2018)

To the OP, did the family and you enjoy your vacation @ Spinnaker @ Shipyard Plantation?

Would you recommend this resort to a family member or a friend?


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 25, 2018)

I would suggest taking a drive to Savannah.  Go on the trolley tour and see all of the highlights of this great little town.  You can get on and off of the trolley as often as you like.  Stop and have lunch then catch the next trolley coming through.  I think they run every half hour.  Then go to the Riverwalk to shop and enjoy the river.  Restaurants, souvenirs, ice cream shops and music can be enjoyed as you walk along the street.  Beaufort is another small town with lots of history.  Coligny Plaza is not far from your resort and there are lots of fun things to do there as well.  Have a great time.  We love Hilton Head.  I almost forgot to mention.  There is a live theater in Hilton Head and usually the plays are very well done and professional.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 25, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP, did the family and you enjoy your vacation @ Spinnaker @ Shipyard Plantation?
> 
> Would you recommend this resort to a family member or a friend?


We leave for our vacation on August 4th... I will report back how it is... I'm so excited...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 25, 2018)

gnipgnop said:


> I would suggest taking a drive to Savannah.  Go on the trolley tour and see all of the highlights of this great little town.  You can get on and off of the trolley as often as you like.  Stop and have lunch then catch the next trolley coming through.  I think they run every half hour.  Then go to the Riverwalk to shop and enjoy the river.  Restaurants, souvenirs, ice cream shops and music can be enjoyed as you walk along the street.  Beaufort is another small town with lots of history.  Coligny Plaza is not far from your resort and there are lots of fun things to do there as well.  Have a great time.  We love Hilton Head.  I almost forgot to mention.  There is a live theater in Hilton Head and usually the plays are very well done and professional.  Highly recommended.


Wow, thank you so much for the great tips...


----------



## Steve A (Jul 27, 2018)

HHI restaurant listing from Marriott forum:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/martys-hhi-restaurant-thread-ongoing.211351/


----------



## Trudyt623 (Jul 28, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP, did the family and you enjoy your vacation @ Spinnaker @ Shipyard Plantation?
> 
> Would you recommend this resort to a family member or a friend?




My family and I did enjoy the vacation, it was very relaxing.  Yes, I would recommend Spinnaker to others looking for Hilton Head locations as long as they read the reviews and understand what they are getting.  I am use to a main lobby and this location does not have one. It is nestled in a residential area and feels like you are visiting someone's home and not a vacation.  Nice place to live.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 28, 2018)

Any suggestions on things to do with my 2 year old grandson?  thanks for all of the help


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 28, 2018)

Was the alligators still sunbathing on the golf during day?

I feel most of Shipyard Plantation timeshare resorts are very similar to Spinnaker @ Shipyard Plantation except for the hotel on beach.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 2, 2018)

Just looked at the weather forecast for my week at Hilton Head and starting tomorrow through next Saturday thunderstorms every day.  Dang I’m so bummed


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 2, 2018)

If the forecast says "chance" of thunderstorms, that's just the usual late afternoon, daily thunderstorm, so common in the southeast and Florida.  If it says "scattered" thunderstorms, there _may_ be an actual system coming through.  If rain or storms are forecasted for a good part of the day, that's different.  Intellicast is currently only forecasting the "chance" storms.  You're likely to have some _good_ weather, especially in the mornings and evenings.    Enjoy!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 2, 2018)

Lisa P said:


> If the forecast says "chance" of thunderstorms, that's just the usual late afternoon, daily thunderstorm, so common in the southeast and Florida.  If it says "scattered" thunderstorms, there _may_ be an actual system coming through.  If rain or storms are forecasted for a good part of the day, that's different.  Intellicast is currently only forecasting the "chance" storms.  You're likely to have some _good_ weather, especially in the mornings and evenings.    Enjoy!


Thanks for letting me know... I just did not want to be inside for a whole week...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 4, 2018)

Beautiful day in Savannah, GA where we landed. Exploring the city before we can check in at our resort


----------



## jme (Aug 4, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Beautiful day in Savannah, GA where we landed. Exploring the city before we can check in at our resort



Rain at Hilton Head can be very spotty in summer....radar map right now shows small isolated cells all over the Southeast, 
rather than a concentrated and directional storm system passing through, so maybe you'll be lucky all week.  Hope so.
It could be raining a mile from you and sunny at the resort, or vice versa, so anything is possible.....if it does rain, 
typically it won't last long. 
Good luck and enjoy, whatever the weather.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 9, 2018)

Trudyt623 said:


> Hi Sugarcubesea,
> 
> I just arrived today.  Check in is at Executive Dr.  Just be prepared to hang around until 4 or 5 for check in.  We had a very early flight and then a 2 hour drive from Charleston so we were wanting to get our unit and sleep/rest.
> 
> ...



Trudy, thanks for the review. We are staying in unit 216, and end unit and it’s been nicely updated and it’s very close to the pool but far enough away that I hear no noise.  I’m very happy with the location of our unit. It’s spacious and very nice.  The only negative is they need new mattress.  

This has been one of my best vacations.  As a first timer to HH, I’ve fallen in love with this area.  

The pool at our resort is great and they have cabanas you can use free of charge.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi Sugarcubesea,

Sorry I haven't been on Tug lately.  If you still have time try to go to Charleston (2 hr drive) it is a beautiful city and my daughter and I can hardly wait to return their.  I loved the downtown area and mentally choose my retirement condo near the Pineapple fountain (ha-ha).  Loved my short time in Charleston walking the cobblestone streets, viewing the Boone Hall plantation and looking at the large old oak trees with spanish moss everywhere.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Aug 11, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Trudy, thanks for the review. We are staying in unit 216, and end unit and it’s been nicely updated and it’s very close to the pool but far enough away that I hear no noise.  I’m very happy with the location of our unit. It’s spacious and very nice.  The only negative is they need new mattress.
> 
> This has been one of my best vacations.  As a first timer to HH, I’ve fallen in love with this area.
> 
> The pool at our resort is great and they have cabanas you can use free of charge.




Hi Sugarcubesea,
Sorry I haven't been on Tug lately. If you still have time try to go to Charleston (2 hr drive) it is a beautiful city and my daughter and I can hardly wait to return their. I loved the downtown area and mentally choose my retirement condo near the Pineapple fountain (ha-ha). Loved my short time in Charleston walking the cobblestone streets, viewing the Boone Hall plantation and looking at the large old oak trees with spanish moss everywhere.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 12, 2018)

Trudyt623 said:


> Hi Sugarcubesea,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on Tug lately.  If you still have time try to go to Charleston (2 hr drive) it is a beautiful city and my daughter and I can hardly wait to return their.  I loved the downtown area and mentally choose my retirement condo near the Pineapple fountain (ha-ha).  Loved my short time in Charleston walking the cobblestone streets, viewing the Boone Hall plantation and looking at the large old oak trees with spanish moss everywhere.


Hi Trudy,

We left HH yesterday and it was a great vacation... We never made it to Charleston, we just ran out of time... The week flew by.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Aug 12, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Hi Trudy,
> 
> We left HH yesterday and it was a great vacation... We never made it to Charleston, we just ran out of time... The week flew by.



I am glad you loved the island and enjoyed your week.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 13, 2018)

Trudyt623 said:


> I am glad you loved the island and enjoyed your week.


We really did enjoy our vacation and normally a week never ever fly's by this quickly for us. I feel we packed a lot into the week and had a great time...I very much want to go back and I'm currently working on purchasing a HH 3 bedroom unit


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 13, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> We really did enjoy our vacation and normally a week never ever fly's by this quickly for us. I feel we packed a lot into the week and had a great time...I very much want to go back and I'm currently working on purchasing a HH 3 bedroom unit


Don't you love that?  There are a few places that the week just zips by for us.  Our home resort, and Smuggs are the two that we just never seem to have enough time for.  Good luck on your purchase!


----------



## jme (Aug 13, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> We really did enjoy our vacation and normally a week never ever fly's by this quickly for us. I feel we packed a lot into the week and had a great time...I very much want to go back and I'm currently working on purchasing a HH 3 bedroom unit



Glad you had a great time, and despite your pre-trip weather concerns, it turned out pretty wonderful.
Enjoyed talking to you throughout the week, come back soon.


----------



## Panina (Aug 13, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> We really did enjoy our vacation and normally a week never ever fly's by this quickly for us. I feel we packed a lot into the week and had a great time...I very much want to go back and I'm currently working on purchasing a HH 3 bedroom unit


Wow, I know the feeling when you find an area you love so much. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 13, 2018)

To the OP..Please do your homework before you purchase a timeshare.
Please check TUG's Marketplace to see how much a resale timeshare  are selling for on HHI?

Finally, good luck.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 13, 2018)

jme said:


> Glad you had a great time, and despite your pre-trip weather concerns, it turned out pretty wonderful.
> Enjoyed talking to you throughout the week, come back soon.


I was very worried about the weather and I was so happy we got a chance to chat so much and I appreciate all of the great help you provided... It really made this vacation special knowing some of the cool places to eat at...thanks again for everthing...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 13, 2018)

missyrcrews said:


> Don't you love that?  There are a few places that the week just zips by for us.  Our home resort, and Smuggs are the two that we just never seem to have enough time for.  Good luck on your purchase!


You are so right, there are very few places that the week fly's by... We packed a ton of fun into our trip... Listed below are some of the things we did...




Coligny Beach  (relaxed under the umbrella and rode & body surfed)
HH Bike Trails (2 came with our unit & we rented enough for everyone in our group- we biked about 5 miles a day)
Harbour Town Lighthouse (we climbed the 114 steps to the top of the lighthouse, &  got to look at the historic relics that line the walls)
Coastal Discovery Museum (saw the sweetgrass baskets being made & took a class)
Dolphin Cruise
Toured the Forts of Port Royal
Shipyard Beach Club (we got a free locker at the club so we did not have to lug our stuff down each day, we love walking the beach)
Shopping at the Outlet Mall and at Coligny Center
Swimming at the Pool at Shipyard


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 13, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP..Please do your homework before you purchase a timeshare.
> Please check TUG's Marketplace to see how much a resale timeshare  are selling for on HHI?
> 
> Finally, good luck.



Trust me, I'm buying resale and I will get a good deal. I know what I want and what TS's there I will be able to exit from when the time comes


----------



## jme (Aug 13, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> You are so right, there are very few places that the week fly's by... We packed a ton of fun into our trip... Listed below are some of the things we did...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Now you can go home and get some rest and relaxation !!!!!!!!


----------



## standrew17 (Aug 27, 2018)

Shipyard - this is our favorite with Evian (4 minutes to the beach)  - being the latest stay which was just a dream - Southwinds II , Southwinds , Carolina Club  all close by car . The owner had everything at Evian 222 VRBO rental, bikes, and beach canopy by Ozark, beach chairs, buggy to carry it all, beach games and sports stuff, tennis stuff. Also a side note great places to eat like Frankie Bones - great kayaking off marshland road, 65 miles of bike paths - golf - fishing - movies - we love it- every summer for 20 years....still lovin it...
VRBO rental Evian 222 - real nice rental in Shipyard - very well appointed and stocked. 

_https://www.frankieboneshhi.com/ - great place to eat...the antipasto salad is huge and so good...my prime rib was perfect..._


----------

